# Teaching High School Tech Theatre



## mmcoffield (Jul 1, 2009)

I'm convinced I'll always need to learn better ways and creative techniques as I teach high school tech theatre and direct high school productions. I'm interested in low cost effects and classroom lessons that relate to hands on skills. I'm glad to have the resource of more experienced tech experts!


----------



## DaveySimps (Jul 2, 2009)

Welcome to CB! Glad to have you here. Feel free to look around. Do not hesitate to jump in and start posting. Be sure to check out the Wiki. Enjoy!

~Dave


----------



## WestlakeTech (Jul 2, 2009)

Welcome. 

I just graduated high school and was very involved in Tech Theatre. Hope to teach it myself someday, after I get some hands-on field experience stage managing.


----------



## milan (Sep 8, 2013)

Teaching the tech theatre side is a challenging and interesting job. I recently got into that myself and feel like shop teacher. I have noticed, with our program, the students can build shows, run shows, and do shop projects. So I've kind of restarted my own shop program. I'm very paranoid about safety though so I try to keep a tight leash on the students. Our school is different as well. We generally only have 11th and 12th graders on campus. The younger high schoolers are in a different building and cross the street. So most students don't even know my shop exsists until they get on campus their junior year. This year they are building and painting 3 sets, build some fold-able sawhorses, a paint-sink shelf, and some projects (bird-house, cutting board, etc.)


----------



## MPowers (Sep 8, 2013)

PM me direct. I'll offer what help I can.


----------



## TheaterEd (Sep 10, 2013)

I've been working for High schools for 3 years now and am teaching my first tech theater class myself this year. I'm looking into setting up some sort of shared Google Drive for people to exchange lesson plans. I hope to have it up and going in the next month or so. I will post more information in the education forum if it takes off.


----------



## Kelite (Sep 13, 2013)

Congrats, TheaterEd!

Looking forward to seeing a few pictures of the theatrical lineup out your way. Please keep us posted!


----------



## Billizfun2 (Sep 18, 2013)

For anyone in New York, what "credentials" are needed to "teach" Theater Tech?? I am a long time TD for the local school and soon to be the TM, but there is no Tech Crew. When the do auditions, its always for roles or 'back stage crew hand'... never do they see a point for acquiring an actual Tech Crew. I'm pushing 40 and would really like to have the younger generation take over so I can sit back (grow more grey hair) and watch. But I don't have a teaching degree (or ANY degree for that matter) and someone once said if I had at least a Associates in Liberal Arts then that could qualify me to be a 'Teacher's Assistant', or some sort... pushing me up to the higher hourly wage anyways! But I need this "Teacher's Assistant" position in order to actually "teach" these kids 'something' about running lights, sound, and rigging. Also, the area schools that have theater don't even have a TD... they rely solely on pre-programmed cues and lighting positions to run their shows. Sad, but true. I was looking into visiting each school once a week to "teach" and/or train on the systems.

With life credits, I can bypass most college requirements and possibly take up a course (or two) online if I had to resort to that... but if I could re-live my youth I'd want to go to Westlake. (just saying!) I haven't compared you guys to other Tech Schools but from what I see guys rock!! I model your atmosphere and accomplishments to try and create of my own. We don't have LEDs or moving heads (yet) but I at least got the School Board to get me a new light board... Strand Palette. Got it last year and finally was able to get with the IT guys to lend me some network. Love the RFU, as it makes adjusting SO much easier! 

Getting off topic there, sorry... but really, any advice or suggestions is greatly appreciated... some teaching material would be helpful too, but I think it'll be mostly hands on training.


----------



## urban79 (Sep 18, 2013)

I think the ultimate answer will rest with your school district... NYSED has a theatre certification with various pathways to get there. It was part of the push of this new era to allow more pathways to get into teaching. However, without any degree, I'm not sure that the school would let you "teach" a class. More to the point may be if the school would actually fund this class, and you teaching it... I have asked for a while to add a theatre class into my roster (tech or basic) and it's been a no-go (my certification is in music).

On another note, you're up in my neck of the woods! Is the chorus teacher at Salmon still Emily Rabideau? I'm the next county over (Peru), and went to SUNY Potsdam. (Potsdam does have a theatre education program, and so might be a good resource for you as well...)

Chris


----------



## Billizfun2 (Sep 18, 2013)

Yep! Emily is my mentor, or vise-versa depending on the subject! I visited the Peru Auditorium a few years back and was amazed there were two moving lights hung. Emily and Dave Bish have been directing the last performances. It was just towards the end of last school year (to welcome the graduating 5th graders into 6th grade) that 'Welcome Booths" were set up to showcase the different 'Groups' that 6th grade had to offer. I personally designed my own 3-fold billboard to attract a Crew. I don't know how to lure them in other than putting on a light show (with incandescence no less!). My daughter will be participating in the CPS Program this year and hopes to land a role in something...She's only 11 and began her stage time in 5th grade with the MS/HS Drama Club. She landed a role as one of the lead orphans (Molly) in Annie. I may, too, offer to lend a hand on their crew. I worked for the North Franklin Theater Group many years ago as their LD and I only remember doing one big performance of Christmas Story at the Malone High School. I was Back Stage Manager for that. But I really got my start when I was in 5th grade (mid 1980's) at the Repertory Theater in New Britain, Ct. Theater "Tech" is in my blood and its a shame I don't see many (in my area) not taking it up.


----------

